# My cockatiel jasper died this morning



## dmmj (Aug 5, 2012)

So my bird jasper died this morning, he was 27 years old I raised him from a egg, I had his parents. He could whistle and he said a few words, he was a great bird. Hard to imagine he won't be there anymore to whistle at me, or sing (whistle) the andy griffith song. I don't want to bring anyone down, just thought I would share this sad news.


----------



## Julius25 (Aug 5, 2012)

wholeheartedly with you it's never easy to lose an animal.


----------



## ascott (Aug 5, 2012)

Captain, I am so sorry.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 5, 2012)

Man, I am sorry. I had an cockatiel like that years ago as well. He lived a good life though!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 5, 2012)

I wondered why you weren't on this a.m.

Had he been ailing? So sorry.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 5, 2012)

None I am aware of, he was fine when I covered him up last night.


----------



## lisalove (Aug 5, 2012)

Sorry Capt.


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear this sad news...


----------



## Kristina (Aug 5, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss  Kind of coincidental that Andy Griffith passed away a month ago.


----------



## pam (Aug 5, 2012)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## DesertGrandma (Aug 5, 2012)

So sorry for you. When I was a kid we had a parakeet that could wolf whistle and say lots of words. He was really a fun bird and we so missed him when he was gone. He could be let out of his cage to fly all over the house and would always come back when we put our finger out for him. It still amazes me because I don't ever see parakeets like that. Good memories for us to keep.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 5, 2012)

Awww I'm so sorry.  very few things are worse then losing a pet :'( RIP.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 5, 2012)

So sorry!


----------



## NudistApple (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss, what an amazing bird he must have been.


----------



## terryo (Aug 5, 2012)

So sorry for your loss David. Hugs....


----------



## feline8 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am so sorry. I had cockatiels a few years ago (13 of them to be exact) and had to rehome them. I hope the little guy r.i.p.


----------



## wellington (Aug 5, 2012)

So sorry. They are great little birds.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Aug 5, 2012)

I used to breed the little guys, and I didn't think anything could be worse than losing a baby. That was until I lost my 10 year old adult. He had some mental issues and only stood in one place, rarely ate, and his feet got really warped. He actually hated me, but I bauled like a baby when we had to have him put down. 

Sorry to hear about Jasper, the very fact that he lived to be so old goes to show how much care and dedication you put into him.


----------



## Mel (Aug 10, 2012)

Sorry about the loss of your bird. Sounds like you had an awesome companion bird. God will bless you for taking great care of his creation.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Jasper, We have a Quaker that we got at 3 days old in Sept of 87, his name is Roscoe, not looking forward to the day he is gone, He talks at me (not to me) all day long,and he doesn't like changes, everything needs to stay the same.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 11, 2012)

Some how I had over looked this thread, so here's a bit delayed condolences and a *hug*. What an amazingly long time you had him, his passing must have created quite a void for you. So sorry.


----------



## CLMoss (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow! 27 years old!!! That is really impressive! I think that he lived an extra 8 years just for you. I am sorry for your loss. ~C


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 11, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I too, am owned by a bird and I dread the day I don't hear him talking and chirping. He makes noise all day, some times when he is talking to his girlfriend in the mirror I think I almost hear actual words from him...I adore him, so my heartfelt condolences go out to you.


----------



## Irwin4530 (Aug 11, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss!
that is an amazingly long time to have cared for him.....what a lucky bird!!


----------



## dmmj (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the condolences, it is very quiet now in the house, He would whistle throughout the day (wolf whistle, andy griffith theme, simpsons theme, and crypt keeper) plus if he heard someone whistle on the TV or in real life he would get angry and start whistling back. Right now every time someone whistles on TV I look over and expect to hear him getting angry.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 12, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Thanks for the condolences, it is very quiet now in the house, He would whistle throughout the day (wolf whistle, andy griffith theme, simpsons theme, and crypt keeper) plus if he heard someone whistle on the TV or in real life he would get angry and start whistling back. Right now every time someone whistles on TV I look over and expect to hear him getting angry.



I felt like that when my tortoise died  I kept running to my room to check on him. But he was never there :'(


----------



## Momof4 (Aug 12, 2012)

I just saw this this. I'm sorry for your loss. I hope each passing day gets easier for you.


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 12, 2012)

You must miss him so much. Sounds like he had a great life with you.


----------

